# Looking for a campround with good trout fishing



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 14, 2017)

Any advice or recommendations would be nice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Davis31052 (Jan 14, 2017)

They are hard to find.  Definately don't waste time going to any camp ground along the Tallulah river up above Clayton. Dicks Creek above Cleveland is no good.  Smith Creek at Unicoi is like the Dead Sea.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 14, 2017)

Davis31052 said:


> They are hard to find.  Definately don't waste time going to any camp ground along the Tallulah river up above Clayton. Dicks Creek above Cleveland is no good.  Smith Creek at Unicoi is like the Dead Sea.



I see what you did there.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 14, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Any advice or recommendations would be nice. Thanks in advance.



PM sent


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 15, 2017)

Davis31052 said:


> They are hard to find.  Definately don't waste time going to any camp ground along the Tallulah river up above Clayton. Dicks Creek above Cleveland is no good.  Smith Creek at Unicoi is like the Dead Sea.


Yeah...uh-huh....and Cooper Creek is fished out too.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 15, 2017)

3ringer said:


> PM sent


Share that pm. I'm interested as well. 
Thanks


----------



## transfixer (Apr 7, 2017)

I know I'm coming in late on this thread, but if you're willing to drive a little further than North Ga,   Indian Creek campground outside of Cherokee NC is and awesome campground, with good fishing,  occassionaly some very nice size trout are pulled out of there,  they have a website with pics,  we've camped there once and plan on going back when time allows.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Apr 12, 2017)

transfixer said:


> I know I'm coming in late on this thread, but if you're willing to drive a little further than North Ga,   Indian Creek campground outside of Cherokee NC is and awesome campground, with good fishing,  occassionaly some very nice size trout are pulled out of there,  they have a website with pics,  we've camped there once and plan on going back when time allows.



We used to always go there when I was younger on family trips. after a few losses we never went back. I remember catching a lot of fish up there.


----------



## transfixer (Apr 12, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> We used to always go there when I was younger on family trips. after a few losses we never went back. I remember catching a lot of fish up there.



I understand many years ago the campground had different owners, and wasn't as nice or peaceful as it is now,  I don't know how long the couple that owns it have had it, but we met them and they were very hospitable and very helpful.  I don't think I've ever seen a nicer bath house or campground that was kept up as good as Indian creek was.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 12, 2017)

Craig's campground Cherokee NC. Right on Soco Creek great fishing stockers are big and its not uncommon to catch a 20" plus trout


----------

